
Speakker - Crossbrowser HTML5 Audio Player - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/html5/crossbrowser-html5-audio-player/
======
atacrawl
External links tended to lag, but overall, not bad. One thing bugs me, though
-- why did they use a power button symbol instead of a play symbol?

------
dfischer
Okay, a "power button" for "play button" - are you serious? If the developer
who made this is here please change this. A power button to play is not
proper, nor is it innovation. UX standards are already in place for a "play
icon" to be where you put the "on icon", please fix.

Also, overall performance was very spotty on Safari 5.0.4 with a fast
computer.

~~~
kordless
Check out SoundManager 2. It's awesome.
<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

~~~
dfischer
Oh wow, that's pretty cool. I like the 360° player.

------
retlehs
Direct: <http://www.speakker.com/>

Direct demo: <http://www.speakker.com/demo/>

Anyone have experience with this in comparison to jPlayer or MediaElement.js?

